
Exponential correlation of IQ and the wealth of nations [pdf] - SQL2219
https://www.gwern.net/docs/iq/2006-dickerson.pdf
======
nabla9
> As a rough rule of thumb, an increase of 10 points in mean IQ results in a
> doubling of the per capita GDP

Alternatively: doubling of the per capita GDP reduces prenatal and child
malnutrition and parasite load dramatically resulting 10 point increase in IQ.

ps. Using amateur data collection from Vanhanen and Flynn is not easy do
defend. At least abandon their GDP numbers, there are much estimates
available.

